# The best wax (your own opinions)



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

So we have a lot of new waxes around currently and seems bigger then ever.

What is your favourite wax & why? Could it be possibly something new or maybe a old tried and tested Wax? Maybe a show wax/hybrid/winter?

This is not for people to slate others just a simple one to see what people enjoy currently.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

In the style of Jesse from the Fast Show...this week I 'ave been mostly using Wax Addict Vortex.

Spreads forever on application and has been standing up pretty well to the winter weather.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

pinnacle sovereign, purely on looks


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I know its been around for a few years now, but I still enjoy using Ioncoat Naviwax Ultimate. 
Goes on flawlessly every time, even today when the temperature was just above freezing! 4-5 months protection per application, and the tin just seems to last for ages. :thumb:


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

For all round performance, looks and price, Dodo SNH. For looks alone, Vic's Concours. I've not used anywhere near as many waxes as many on here but I always seem to go back to these two.


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

If I had to pick a wax that was not my own... Blackfires Midnight sun.

Sent from my F5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Too many to pick just one. Got one in the pipe work that maybe the top one.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

TonyHill said:


> I know its been around for a few years now, but I still enjoy using Ioncoat Naviwax Ultimate.
> Goes on flawlessly every time, even today when the temperature was just above freezing! 4-5 months protection per application, and the tin just seems to last for ages. :thumb:


Tony, off topic but do you wet your applicator?


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

*wax keep going back to*

Farecla G3 professional supergloss paste wax tend to keep going back to it for ease of use in application and removal and leaves a nice gloss and can be layered immediately. good protection as well for circa 3-4 moths
todds


----------



## In House (Dec 3, 2015)

Zymol Titanium for me


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

Collinite 476, good all round wax that does the job for not much money IMO


----------



## wysol2 (Jan 19, 2016)

Zymol glasur easy spread and nice gloss for good durability


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

AG HD takes some beating!!


Gonz.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

AG HD is a great all rounder but I love the gloss I'm getting from OCD Nebula.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Obsession phantom, love that I applied to the car, went in and had lunch then buffed it off (in summer) without an issue


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Plenty in my collection I am yet to test so could change but currently Obsession Wax Phantom for me also.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> pinnacle sovereign, purely on looks


 +1 Awesome


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

At the moment BH Finis-wax but I have high hopes to Obsession wax Dynasty.


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

_Dodo Juice Black Widow_ seems to hold up pretty well in current weather conditions.


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Angelwax Fifth Element for me as a pricey option; looks, water behaviour and application are outstanding!

Yet to find anything as easy to apply as CG 50/50 though.


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

A recent convert to OCD Nebula. Love the gloss!


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Obsession Wax said:


> If I had to pick a wax that was not my own... Blackfires Midnight sun.
> 
> Sent from my F5 using Tapatalk


And if you picked one that was your own, what would that be?!?


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

For me just due to ease of use and overall it's bmd Morpheus...

Although I've bought more yet to try...


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Well it was R222 for easy on&off and looks, but it has to be Nebula just because of the gloss and amazing reflections you get. Oh and price


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Personal favourite is Bilt Hamber Double Speed-Wax. Mad beading, great shine, easy to apply (now I've got the knack of really, _really_ thin layers), cheap, tough as nails. What's not to like for £15


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice variety here guys let's make this thread go massive! Not seen any ODK, Bouncers, AF. I also forgot mine which is currently still phantom which is phenomenal and going to take some beating


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

difficult to choose a best,but at the moment i would have to choose m&k show edition v3


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

Mine has to be wolfgang fuzion, pinched a sample off my mate. Very nice indeed


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

Zymol glasur.

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

Haven't waxed so far this season but for the smell alone it has to be bouncers vanilla ice, can I throw a cheeky item in that I'm using at the moment, bead juice-practicality.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Best all round: Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax
Best Looks: OCD Nebula

Both excellently priced too.


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

Meguiars #16 - Looks great, easy application, value for money !


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Wolfgang Fuzion, used so many and nothing beats it in my opinion.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Bod42 said:


> Tony, off topic but do you wet your applicator?


I do. I also don't dry the panels completely, goes on a treat if there's still a small amount of water on the car :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Fireball Fusion and Wax Planet White Noise. Great waxes


----------



## sgllan89 (Apr 7, 2014)

honestly, i might try some more expensive waxs at some point but i don't see myself changing from poorboys natty blue.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

When I had my dark blue Civic it was BMD Sirius Dark.
Now I have a silver Juke it's prob Alien:51. 
Smell, gloss, ease of use, it has it all.


----------



## bigman1976 (Mar 21, 2008)

My vote would go to Wowo Contact 121. Really good beading and gloss. Easy to apply, too.


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Not used many

But Black Fire Midnight sun for me in summer
Collinite 476,BH Double Speed Wax for winter.

Got Bouncers CTF and DJ Purple Haze Pro to try.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

This is a great idea for a thread. I'm just gonna perch here on my fence and watch the responses.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

AF Illusion, keeps me going back and looking forward to applying it.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Luke M said:


> This is a great idea for a thread. I'm just gonna perch here on my fence and watch the responses.


I agree if I do say so my self Luke


----------



## Aly (Oct 10, 2009)

I love using Collinite 845...
And more recently Power Maxed Tsunami Wax...
Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Winter time: although not technically a wax, my favourite is soft99's fusso coat
And summer time my go to wax is ODK glamour at the moment still.


----------



## Kasper Hedegård (Sep 28, 2013)

Collinite 915.
It gives a Nice depth and shine. Is fairly easy to work with if You spread it in thin layers and its a fair price.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Had everything from nattys blue up to crystal rock and black label etc over the years my favourite for ease of use and gloss is....

R222


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Got so many waxes here to try but have been really impressed with Obsession Wax Itus.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Bit subjective, as always, this thread :lol:

The best wax for me? Obsession Wax Evolution V2 :thumb:

My Audi S4 wearing it -


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Used loads over the years. Can't say I've ever used a bad wax it's all the prep.
&#55357;&#56845;Vics red


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Overall Zymol Glasur my fav wax along with Victoria Concours and P21s Concours wax . I llike soft wax like Glasur and Vics Concours , quick and easy to apply and remove your can wax you car in less 15min. By gloss ? Maybe fav wax is Supernatural wax .

Today I have tried BoS , SNH , RGBL and SN but I used Z Glasur makes life easier

__
http://instagr.am/p/BPzg4-wDcAT/


----------



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

I am with Bristle Hound.Favorite atm is Obsession wax evo 2. Easy to use, smells amazing, a breeze to remove, zero wait time buffing. Firstly outstanding gloss and beading.
On a budget? Bilt hamber dsw can not go wrong.
Biggest disappointment was dodo supernatural, has a sharp look, but not for me.
Had a quick try of contact 121 last weekend, looks promising, but by this point I was so cold I just wanted to get in to the house.
Dm


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Wowo's Signature wax ... the ease of application and gloss is fantastic at the price point ... tried Pinnacle Souveran today and TBH don't think the finish was a patch on the Wowo's

Best bang for buck and a pot lasts a lifetime FK1000p ... if you can be careful round black trim etc etc


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

BMD Sirius for summer, D€finitive Pro all rounder


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

I still like chemical guys 50/50


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

I have tons of waxes but Zymol Glasur, bouncers vanilla ice and DJ rainforest rub/purple haze will forever be my go to waxes.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

DJ purple haze, swisswax onyx , SON1C carnaubavore


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

WG Fuzion


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

anymore? Waiting for some of the big players to get involved


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Mine would be Swissvax Onyx amazing wax to use for the price imo.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Wouldn't commit to a favourite at the moment as have bought a load recently that I haven't had chance to try yet (AF Spirit, OW Dynasty, Evo v1, Euphoric and Phantom, AW Halo)
I tried Zeal for the first time the other day though and was really impressed with it. Easy to apply and buff off and the finish just one coat left even on silver was pin sharp. Given it's the cheapest of the OW range, I'm really looking forward to trying out the others I've bought.

Another one I like is Swissvax Onyx, just so easy to use it's untrue. Only downside is it doesn't handle road salt so not suitable for winter but apart from that it's a great wax to use.

PS as others have said buddy, great idea for a thread :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Bump only 60 posts? 

I'm sure DW has a lot more than 60 members


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Yeah but they dont have 30+ waxes at home to say which is the best.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Well they might have just the 1 which they really enjoy using and don't need to move away from it as it fits the bill?


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Well I've been trying to pick a wax since this thread was started and to been honest it's harder than I thought. I managed to get it down to 5-6 but couldn't pick a winner so I'll have to sit on the fence too.There have been some great waxes already mention and one or two I haven't tried yet so maybe I haven't found my best wax yet  I will continue my search :lol:


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Well I've been trying to pick a wax since this thread was started and to been honest it's harder than I thought. I managed to get it down to 5-6 but couldn't pick a winner so I'll have to sit on the fence too.There have been some great waxes already mention and one or two I haven't tried yet so maybe I haven't found my best wax yet  I will continue my search :lol:


Just buy all of the 5 or 6 you've got it down to :thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Leebo310 said:


> Just buy all of the 5 or 6 you've got it down to :thumb:


I have along with the odd one or two more:lol:


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Angelwax Enigma all the way~


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

My favourite is obsession wax phantom. Blew me away that did.


----------



## Dr_T (Jun 9, 2016)

I've only got two wax's S100 (p21s/R222) and SGHW from infinity wax. both go on and off easy. SGHW bit more glossy than the S100 but the S100 has no cure time. Paid £13 for the SGHW and £16 for the S100.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

I don't have a lot of waxes but the all time favourite for summer is Wolfgang Fuzion, it's fairly pricey but it's not a soft wax and pot will last a very long time, once paint is squeaky clean it spreads for ages and you can easily get a thin layer on, looks wise on my black paint is outstanding, even on white paint on work van it is stunning, first time i used it on work van mates said "That looks sharp"


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

Brian1612 said:


> Plenty in my collection I am yet to test so could change but currently Obsession Wax Phantom for me also.


How long wil Phantom last (+/-)on the paint?


----------



## Tembaco (Jun 28, 2014)

For the best of everything i like M&K Philip. I olso can appreciate Waxaddict Quartz.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

M&K octane,i really love this wax,its very wet with an extremely easy application.
Zymol Ital-Fantastic wax,the most underrated wax in the history of detailing..


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

wysol2 said:


> Zymol glasur easy spread and nice gloss for good durability


The same for me. Though I also have Obsession Evolution and Dodo Juice SNP


----------



## Jamesrt2004 (Sep 22, 2016)

M&k solstice.

Need to try glassur, so much good feedback


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

New favourite-- bouncers the billet :argie:


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

Ric325i said:


> How long wil Phantom last (+/-)on the paint?


At least as long as any other carnauba wax, longer than cheap hybrid waxes, ... 
I'd say roughly double the durability of Evolution, but I haven't compared them back to back.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

surprised no one else has mentioned but Soft99 King Of Gloss, 

cheap, lasts forever, easy application, fantastic gloss and easily lasts 3-5months, Why use anything else ?


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Stinus said:


> At least as long as any other carnauba wax, longer than cheap hybrid waxes, ...
> I'd say roughly double the durability of Evolution, but I haven't compared them back to back.


Depending on you putting on 2 layers, 1 hour between them you should get 5 months+ depending on driving conditions, if the car sleeps outside etc


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I had to give this one a bit of thought but my favorite wax is ODK Concourse.... :thumb:


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

I meant to reply to this sooner but had other things going on lol. I couldn't say just one wax as I have many that I use for different reasons.

As an all rounder Phantom is very hard to beat. 

Boutique waxes either Zymol Destiny or Atlantique are very special to use and look awesome.

A special mention to one I've never seen mentioned on here is Raceglaze Hybrid Blue. I'll be using this often. 

Budget wax probably Dsw for sheer value. Lasts really well but not the glossiest finish.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Loved Vintage, Royale, BoS etc but my favourite is good old Optimum Car Wax  Applied in seconds, looks a million dollars, cheap as chips. 

Close second is Megs #16 - smells like crayons, dead easy to use when you understand it, and lasts forever with insane beading and a good gloss. Old skool FTW


----------



## rattlehead85 (Mar 25, 2012)

Angelwax Enigma trumps them all IMO.:thumb:


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

Nattys ... It's cheap, easy on/easy off, nice wet look and lasts too


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

how on earth can you all pick just one :lol: i've visited this thread a few times and not commented as i can't decide, i have about 5/6 i love and always want to reach for! namely OW evolution, ODK glamour, AP intensify, O.C.D nebula & DJ BV/PH

i still love poorboys nattys red too for the price but its hardly used as i dont have time to apply as often as it's needed


----------



## galapagos (Jan 4, 2017)

Zymol glasur.Good gloss for red car.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I think if I could only ever buy one wax again it would be P21S/S100/R222 Concours Look' Carnauba Wax.

It is probably the one wax that has stood the test of time for me and has forced repeat purchases for the last 15+ odd years! I think I must have purchased my first pot in 2001.

Looks great on all colours, is super quick and easy to apply to a whole car, reasonably priced - not as cheap as it used to be when purchasing it from the Harley Davidson dealership in the S100 form. 

Purchased a lot of waxes over the years, but when the stash of Swisswax and Zymols are all gone, can't see my replacing them, but the P21S will always have a place on the shelf for me. Over a decent sealant base so used for looks alone, it can't be faulted by me.


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Those who have used r222 concours and OCD nebula, which has more gloss and which is easier to use??


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Can you count favourite waxes that are still in the tub untouched? I seem to have a few lol


----------



## Chris J S (Apr 24, 2017)

Can't pick a favorite but at either end of the spectrum, love DSW and Atlantique atm. The latter is more about the experience than the end result, but two coats turns good paint almost liquid. At the price point , DSW is hard to beat and is what I always seem to put on my own car. 

Always love to try new products though, part of the car detailing experience IMO


----------



## waxygordon (Aug 18, 2013)

Zymol glasur ,bang for buck you won't find better


----------



## del19_82 (Dec 4, 2014)

Angelwax Dark Angel for me. Awesome wax, simple to work with and the gloss is amazing


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Just used raceglaze black label I bought a few months back and this is an amazing wax.Ease of use,rich gloss spreads forever and love the scent.Bonus the jar is a work of art


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Struggling with glasur, think carbon is much better. Destiny if money was not an issue.

Obsession Itus or blackfire midnight sun


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

And my choice ..M&K Armour V2..tons of gloss and the beading is remarkable


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

If you're really interested in great waxes, try Waxaddict. Without a doubt their Fo'Show is one of my favourites, so easy and convenient to apply since it's a spray wax and gives great gloss.

I use their Vortex as my hard wax which is better than Fo'Show but Fo'Show is better priced for people trying the brand


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Autoglym Liquid Hard Wax (Extra Gloss Protection) easy to apply buffs off well lasts. Good value for money. I cant tell the difference between this and a wax I bought that cost £120


----------

